# Reloading Vendors



## 2400

Here are some web sites.
If any of you guys can add to it please do.

*Equipment/component sales*

www.midwayusa.com
www.midsouthshooters.com
www.natchezss.com
www.buffaloarms.com
www.lockstock.com
www.grafs.com
www.forsterproducts.com
www.brunoshooters.com
www.cabelas.com

*Manufacturers*

www.rcbs.com
www.hornady.com
www.redding-reloading.com
www.lymanproducts.com
www.precisionloading.com
www.dillonprecision.com
www.leeprecision.com


----------



## Charlie

Good list. Major reloading vendors.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yalza....

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45

Good thread 2400!!!!


----------



## BobCat

Powder Valley has decent prices on primer and powders. They are at http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/ - I've had very good luck with them.


----------



## Baldy

Covered all the big guys real well.


----------



## spacedoggy

I'm going to add some more links and I'm working on a spread sheet on bullets, primers and powder. It will have the company site with the price of FMJ. 100,250,500,1000,1900,5000. This way I will find the cheapest. I'll tell you when I'm done and if you want a copy let me know or I will see if I can post it. I got hit bad by the IRS. So I have to find the lowest cost.

http://www.bosesguns.com/
http://www.powdervalleyinc.com/
http://www.brownells.com/
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/
http://www.gamaliel.com/cart/
http://www.wideners.com
http://www.lockstock.com/
http://www.wholesalehunter.com/
http://www.buffaloarms.com/
http://www.gunclips.net/reloadingstuff.html


----------



## BobCat

Cool!

You might wish to add http://precisionbullets.com/ and http://www.missouribullet.com/ for lead bullets.

Precision is more expensive but the coated bullets are lots cleaner to handle, load, and shoot (less smoke).

Purrrs,
BobCat


----------



## GURU1911

Don't forget the boys @ Sinclair International----they are now part of the Brownells' family of companies.


----------



## bearridge

Precision Delta - The Ammunition of Champions


----------



## high pockets

You can add:

Berry's Manufacturing
Roze Distribution, Inc. - Zero Bullets and Ammunition


----------



## Pistol Pete

thebulletworks.net for 200 gr rn .45
dardascastbullets.com for 158 rn .38

Best pricing and shipping I've found, very good bullets. (I shoot revolvers so I need rn bullets)


----------



## AAnderson

www.qualitybulletsandsilver.com Not sure that added a link correctly.

They pay for shipping, insurance and have no credit card fees, so the prices are as good as anyone's for the level of quality or purity of the bullets. Most places, even the pricier ones, cut their bullets with soft lead or scrap metal, but it causes barrel fouling and jamming so I am done with the really cheap scrap bullets. Anyway, what I really like is the free bullets with a larger order. I got 5,000 40S&W flat point 180grain bullets and got 350 free. Next time I am going to get 10,000 9MM's to get the 1,000 free bullets and I'll be set for a few years. 11,000 bullets is 220 boxes of 50 rounds each. I'll be set for the zombie apocalypse or that full auto I always wanted.


----------

